# Extracts Of Conversation



## Sikh80 (Dec 15, 2007)

*SCANNED_
Comparison of Sikhism with other religions *
Namaste Bishma,

-kindly Google it out-


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.greatcom.org/resources/handbook_of_todays_religions/03chap10/default.htm


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hindunet: The Hindu Universe: Comparison of Sikhism with other religions


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sikhism, the basics: facts, texts, teachings, pictures, a major world religion that emerged as a reform movement within Hinduism, compared and contrasted with Christianity

A reference site for resources on sikhism


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 19, 2007)

*God in Sikhism*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_in_Sikhism


----------



## Rakshit_patil (Feb 16, 2008)

*I above exteact some wrote this....I dont know who wrote this..*
///////////


 I agree once again.. that Chhatrapati Shiva ji Maharaj was a great hero... But still not even closed to be compared with Guru Gobind Singh ji Maharaj.. Guru ji were only 9 when they suggested there father Guru Teg Bahadur Sahib ji to scarifice there life in order to save Kashmiri Pandits. Which happened in Delhi at Gurudwara Sis Ganj Sahib. Those pandits where not of any relationship to Guru ji. Those pandits were only seen upon as people in need and help. Further more, Guru Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj scarifice there two little Sahibjade at Sirhind at the age of only 5 and 7. Whey Guru ji heard about that insident, they didn't even shed a single tear. And two older sahibjade got shaheed at Chamkaur Sahib. When during the battle sahibjade felt thirst and came back to ask father (Guru Gobind Singh ji Maharaj)for some water... Guru ji said, "Apni pyaas dooshman de khoon naal bhoojao".. And both sahibjade went back to the battle and laid down there lives... They didn't care if they were only 5 (two sahibjade with 3 Singhs)against the army of more than one lakh. Where do you find examples like these in history of Chhatrapati Shiva ji Maharaj... As I told you before.. I have great respect for Shiva ji Maharaj as a man of word and as by his deeds...
*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////*
 I admire love of writer to Shivaji Maharaj,,but he dont know much about shivaji maharaj....

Likewise GuruGovind Singhji Shivaji maharaj's Son named "Dharmveer Sambhaji Maharaj" did not accept *religion born in desert i.e. ISLAM....*he accepted painful death but refused to convert.....
I dont want to compare two legends..But certainly I want to condemn ethnocentric approach of some selfish persons..


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think this thread is in the wrong place:

This is Gurmat Vichaar

Aad Ji and other team leaders, can you please check into this. isn't this more like interfaith material. First post is all about comparison.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Sardara 23

It looks to me as if the thread was moved to interfaith dialogs from the url at the top.


----------

